# Cats seem to be peeing a lot since switching to wet food....



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

A couple months ago I switched our senior male cat over to a 80/20 canned to dry food diet. Then we got a kitten. He has also been transitioned to mainly wet, with kibble left down all the time. It seems like they pee soooo much! The kitten goes about 5x a day, and the senior goes 2-3x a day. This seems excessive, but I've never fed canned to any of my cats in the past. Your thoughts?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Both my adults (one senior) pee 2-3 x per day. The 3 year old is on raw prey model and the sr. is on 95/5 wet/dry.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I think this sounds about right... the pee to poo ratio for both of my cats is around 3:1 - their diet is roughly 25% dry and 75% wet/raw.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

It's completely normal. They are getting more moisture in their food than if they were eating only dry food.


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks, that makes me feel better! :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

They're not peeing too much now...they weren't peeing enough before.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

YAY! That's EXACTLY what you want to be happening! Do a happy dance


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

It's amazing, I've had cats my whole life and this is the first time I've fed a wet food diet- thanks to this site and many others pointing me in the right direction!

We adopted our senior cat from a shelter at 8 YO, so nothing was known about his eating history. However, whenever the can opener came out, he came running. Obviously he had been fed a wet diet before he came to us. Poor guy has been eating dry for the last 5 years- he's 13 now. 

I didn't know what to expect when I busted out the first can, but he wolfed it down like no tomorrow. 

My question is, what do you do when you go out of town for the weekend? We visit my mom about once every two months or so. I guess I'll have to hire our cat sitter now for our short trips too. Until now, we just put the dry in an auto feeder, filled a couple extra litter boxes, and left. For longer than a weekend, we have a pet sitter come.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I hire a petsitter. She comes in a few times a day to feed them, clean the box, and play with them.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I hope you continue to see more positive changes in the weeks to come after switching him to wet food now! But yes, keeping kidneys hydrated is essential to good health, and I'm so glad you found this site helpful! It's doubly wonderful that you have a cat that loves canned! 

For weekends, I'd normally ask a good friend who also has kitties to be my pet-sitter and return favors back to her. It sounds like you've already answered your own question, though, lol. :-o


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I used to worry about ET peeing too much too especially when he isn't even drinking from the fountain.


----------

